# Chilies,cheese,bread-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2006)

_This makes a nice appy for sitting around with some cold beer or wine,even ice tea..Next time I make some I'm going to just slice my bread the long way and use it like garlic bread with a meal..._

_I use:_
_4-oz. diced green chilies, canned will work heat is up to you _
_1/4.lb room temp butter_
_1-c. mayo_
_1/2-lb. grated monterey jack cheese_
_2- baguettes, thinly sliced_
_parsley spring or cilantro as garnish_

_mix chiles,butter,cheese and mayo til blended. Slice your bread thin and spread  well with cheese mixture, make sure to cover the entire piece of bread. Place slices on cookie sheet, then into a preheated broiler til spread is bubbly and light brown..Place on warm serving platter and garnish with parsley or cilantro sprigs.._
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## licia (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds delish!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks licia 

kadesma


----------

